# i just sharted



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

I was on the road on this lovely Wednesday and everything was going great. I had the urge to fart. No one was around and I'm driving so why not, right? Wrong. watery poo comes out and the first thought to my head was "are you fucking kidding me -_-". Thankfully I was close to home to be able to wash myself or else I would have been shit out of luck.


----------

